# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues



## Neronian (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey there. Recently, and under much duress, I have been dealing with a myriad of BSOD's, which have only within the last week started. Mind you, I've had this computer without any major problems for more than a year by now, but that's both a pro and a con I suppose. As someone with a bit of computer knowledge, and an can-do attitude, I tried a few different solutions, but to no avail. I first discovered through the dump files that the perp for this case was this Ntoskrnl.exe, which after some research, reveals it to be a crucial Windows NT file. A couple other drivers caused some crashes, but after further testing, I think they might have just been flukes caused by my tests. I have tried Startup Repair, Memory Diagnostics, and Memtest (in all it's time-wasting glory), all without success. Repair mode on the Installation disk won't even go past the Startup phase because it simply cannot fix anything. So I come to you, the wizards of this electronic realm, to see what answers you have for me.

~Nero

Attached Required Information:

· OS - Windows 7 
· x64 
· What was original installed OS on system? Windows 7
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? OEM, Haven't - and would prefer not to - reinstalled the OS due to my backup HD being out-of-commission.
· Age of system (hardware) 1 Year to 18 Months. Custom Rig from Systemax.
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? No Re-installation; Same as above.
· Dual Core CPU E5300 @2.60 GHZ.
· Video Card: Nvidia 9800 GT.
· MSI N1996 Motherboard.
· Power Supply - brand & wattage: Glacial Power 650 Watt PSU.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues*

Hello,

It appears that SPTD may be the cause here. Remove Daemon Tools (the program that is using it), and then remove SPTD with this tool: http://www.duplexsecure.com/download/SPTDinst-v174-x64.exe

Please install Windows 7 SP1: Learn how to install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1)

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 06:51:34.191 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:11.002
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+233 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC5_2
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xC5_2_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+233
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 06:46:00.832 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:04.643
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : CLASSPNP.SYS ( CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+1a3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xBE_CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+1a3
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 06:41:34.179 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:31:43.990
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 05:03:21.097 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:51.783
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for PCIIDEX.SYS - 
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : ataport.SYS ( ataport!IdeStartIoCallBack+33 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_ataport!IdeStartIoCallBack+33
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 04:58:08.676 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:22.486
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsDeleteScb+108 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsDeleteScb+108
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 04:52:23.319 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:23.145
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+16dc6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+16dc6
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 04:43:38.133 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:58.959
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnmapViewOfSection+294 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_20_nt!MiUnmapViewOfSection+294
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 04:39:17.947 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:48.773
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadRefCount+4f )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_9a
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_9a_nt!MiBadRefCount+4f
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 04:35:07.099 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:22.925
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+13c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  wmpnetwk.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+13c
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 04:30:23.166 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:17.977
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys ( Rt64win7+11e47 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_Rt64win7+11e47
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 04:22:40.708 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:33:01.518
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiGetNextNode+15 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  spoolsv.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!MiGetNextNode+15
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 03:48:15.453 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:35.263
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTryUnwaitThread+28 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  wmpnscfg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KiTryUnwaitThread+28
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 03:44:16.245 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:48.055
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1a5a8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xE3
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xE3_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+1a5a8
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Wed Feb 23 03:35:05.773 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:46.584
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for PCIIDEX.SYS - 
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : ataport.SYS ( ataport!IdeLogCrbActive+bc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_ataport!IdeLogCrbActive+bc
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Neronian (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues*

Thanks for the speedy help ^^ I'm uninstalling the driver as I type this (Well, not _as_ I type) and I'm going to set it up overnight to test it's stability. If all goes well, you'll be the first to know, besides me. 

~Nero


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues*

LOL, good luck!


----------



## Neronian (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues*

So, it managed to work for a solid 24 hours or so, but the dream didn't live much longer than that, and I came back to find three or four new mini-dumps stashed away in my files. I uninstalled Daemon tools and it's offending driver, as well as installed SP1, and am currently running a chkdsk as suggested by the perfmon test. New mini-dumps attached below.

~Nero


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues*

One of the four dumps showed a crash on a Comodo process; it might be wise to remove that for now, or you can wait to see if SP1 fixes that. 

Run driver verifier: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Finally, run the Prime95 Blend and Small FFTs tests: CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 00:35:34.069 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:03:31.004
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObpDeleteDirectoryEntry+1c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObpDeleteDirectoryEntry+1c
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 17:30:41.259 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:04.194
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245 )
PROCESS_NAME:  cfp.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  RAISED_IRQL_FAULT
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_RAISED_IRQL_FAULT_cfp.exe_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 17:17:11.402 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:58:11.337
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CcGetVirtualAddress+35d )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x34
PROCESS_NAME:  rundll32.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x34_nt!CcGetVirtualAddress+35d
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 16:17:40.960 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:10:03.895
Probably caused by : tdx.sys ( tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+315 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+315
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Neronian (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues*

I ran the Verifier with no issues, but the Stress Test 'Blend' mode had a worker stop in a matter of a minute or two. Small FFT's has been running for half an hour with no errors. Also, a couple more BSOD dumps for you to peruse over, with ntoskrnl cited yet again in the viewer.

~Nero


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues*

I don't see anything notable in the dumps, except for the 0x109 bugcheck typical of hardware problems.

The Blend test shouldn't fail on healthy hardware; I suspect RAM may be at fault. Have you run Memtest86 on all sticks at the same time? If not, please run about 7 passes.

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 08:18:07.023 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:07.756
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInsertTimerTable+c6 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiInsertTimerTable+c6
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 07:54:25.586 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:20.521
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopGetFileObjectExtension+1b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  TrustedInstall
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!IopGetFileObjectExtension+1b
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16695.amd64fre.win7_gdr.101026-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 07:31:03.793 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:54:05.728
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
SystemProductName = MS-7514
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Neronian (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues*

So, I followed your advice and ran the test with all Three this time, and ended up with 87 errors more than I expected, which came out to be 87. I then took the chip I suspected was the trouble maker (A crappy value-chip I had gotten to bolster my rig, as opposed to my other two heat-sinked Ballistix Tracers), and after four passes with only the two Ballistix, there wasn't a single error. I'm heading out of town later today, and so I'm going to leave the computer on this weekend to see if I have any issues. I'll keep you updated to the results, but I think this may have been the underlying problem of everything else.

Sincerely,
~Nero


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues*

Good work Nero; a single bad DIMM can wreak havoc as far as stability goes.


----------



## Neronian (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues*

Looks like the problem has been solved. Been on for over 50+ hours without a hitch, and thats one more concern off my back. Thanks a ton mate! 

~Nero


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Ntoskrnl.exe Issues*

Great, glad to hear it!


----------

